# HUGE Wish Fullfilled!!!



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

SmokinJ fullfilled a huge wish of mine on the Make a Wish Pass.
I never thought that I would ever get my hands on a Padron 80th Anniv. Maduro but he made sure that I did. Also from my wish list was an AF Work of Art Maduro which I have heard great things about. 
Some tag alongs included an Illusione 88 & Illusione 2(always my favorite), and a Padilla Obisidian. Thank you so much David, that Padron 80th was #1 on my wish list and I never thought I would get one!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow some great smokes


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Daves the man


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Incredibly generous...very very classy move


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Woah nice one Dave!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work David!!!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Awesome set of smokes..The 80th is something special


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

David is top notch, wait till you try the 80th there amazing


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

if only everyone was as lucky as you to get that padron!!!ooooo wow


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

Very cool deal Travis. I am interested to see what you think of the Padron. :dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some nice smokes


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent hit - That Padron is at the top of my buy list right now. Throw in the Illusiones, the Obsidian, and a WOAM. Just freakin excellent!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

HOLY ****...ya better put him on yer X-mas card list AND yer will.....very nice, very generous


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

All I have to say is that Dave is the freaking man.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow what a wish, I think i should change some of my wishes now


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I screwed up and posted my list on that thread only to find out I had to grant a wish first. I searched the thread but all the ones I could provide had been done. Then SmokinJ sent me EVERY cigar on my list.....Just because! He is an amazing BOTL. I can't say enough good things about him!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome lookin smokes! which line is that padilla edicion especial? i have the achilles....


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

There's definitely some envy looking at the Padron. Good for you. Enjoy!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice selection. Enjoy!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, now that is just an amazing hit! Every one of those babies are superb. Enjoy the heck outta that one! Nice hit SJ! 

CD


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice wish fufilment.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

SmokinJ is truly the epitome of a BOTL! Awesome fulfillment of a wish list. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

cusccrstud21 said:


> awesome lookin smokes! which line is that padilla edicion especial? i have the achilles....


The Padilla is the Obsidian. You can check it out here:
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-4NA&cat=3
I would love to try the Achilles and the 1932 Oscuro Limitada someday.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very, very nice. Enjoy Flint


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit Dave:biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, verry generous Dave! Classy move!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

freakin sweet!


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

awesome!! wishes do come true! (tear)


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Padron 80th. Number 1 on my wish list. Very nice !!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats - Dave certainly knows how to make wishes come true! Fine group of sticks.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Those sticks look good. Congrats


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice bomb! I think Smokenj needs to be hit with a mass retaliation!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

from experience, smokinj is the man


----------

